# Grooming tables - hydraulic



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Most of the time hydraulics and not needed unless you have a ton of dogs at different sizes. Once you find the height you like it pretty much stays at one height. But then I don't have the budget for one anyway. Spending the extra to get a tub with stairs or ramp and surround might have been nice but that too was out of my budget


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

puddles everywhere said:


> Most of the time hydraulics and not needed unless you have a ton of dogs at different sizes. Once you find the height you like it pretty much stays at one height. But then I don't have the budget for one anyway.


I know. Having one would/will be a luxury. A friend that I have taken several Golden grooming lessons from, and grooms tons of show goldens, has hydraulic tables. It's nice to be able to adjust the table as you are grooming to put the dog at the perfect height for the area you are working. My back would appreciate the convenience too.  I have 3 Goldens I do now and if Sandy cooperates, we'll have a 4th in the next few months. Oops. Did I just say that?! 



puddles everywhere said:


> Spending the extra to get a tub with stairs or ramp and surround might have been nice but that too was out of my budget


Have you seen those green Booster Baths? They are (relatively) on the cheaper side. I think about $130. We bought one about 10 or so years ago at Costco when Barkley (RIP) was a puppy. Still in good shape. My only real complaint is the tub is kinda low and my back gives out pretty quickly bending over - it's kind of a weird angel for my back.

Anyway, thanks Puddles for the feedback.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Otter said:


> I know. Having one would/will be a luxury. A friend that I have taken several Golden grooming lessons from, and grooms tons of show goldens, has hydraulic tables. It's nice to be able to adjust the table as you are grooming to put the dog at the perfect height for the area you are working. My back would appreciate the convenience too.  I have 3 Goldens I do now and if Sandy cooperates, we'll have a 4th in the next few months. Oops. Did I just say that?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL enjoy whatever you decide on! I have and will be getting one of the booster baths for the nice warm TX summer days. My girls just jump right in. My current situation is a grooming room inside the house so purchased a good size utility tub @ HomeDepot that was under $200. as it was winter time when I moved in. But currently working on a design to frame out a slightly raised shower/bath area and will tile this and the wall (surround) area. I already have the plumbing part done. This way the dogs can hop in and out and make my back happy. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

